# Scooby maine coon needs loving understanding home



## kelly-joy

I don't have much information on Scobby yet other than he is a 6 year old ex stud maine coon cat but will add more details as soon as I know more


















He is going into foster care 2morrow so I will update as soon as I see him.

if you are interseted in him please pm me


----------



## GeordieBabe

wow what a gorgeous boy, good luck finding new home


----------



## Maiisiku

awww he's lovely I wish I was allowed another. Landlord is funny about it


----------



## Izzie999

Hi,

Its such a shame Im not in the UK anymore,he is soooo stunning. I hope he gets a fantastic home and enjoys his retirement. Its such a shame his owner couldn't keep him as a pet really.

Izzie


----------



## kelly-joy

He is going to Patsy at Rushden rescue. He is a very nervous cat and doesn't like sudden movements or noise. He is very friendly and will purr and pad is paws on the floor if you sit next to him.He is probaly going to be best homed with no young children,possibly with a laid back female or on his own and best with some one who is in most of the time to bring him out abit more. anyone interested please pm me or contact Patsy at 
Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## kelly-joy

Scooby has now gone to his new home
Good luck Scooby darling


----------



## tallington

Hello
It's taken me forever to get around to responding to this. I have Scooby. I drove up to Northampton to get him in January. He has settled in very well and is the most affectionate cat ever! I am pleased and recommend Patsy at Rushden Persian Rescue!
Terri


----------



## kelly-joy

Thank you for sharing. He was such a lovely boy I fostered him for a few weeks before Patsy could take him. It was so sad seeing him so scared of everything but he soon came round and loved his cuddles when he went.He had the cutest meow too or should I say ow coz that is what it sounded like .Does he still chew wires he chewed by stereo and phone charger lol. Give him a big kiss from me please.


----------



## tallington1

Hi
I've just seen this - I had a different email account! Talk about a delayed response.
Yes, he did chew through everything - mainly phone wires. Although he managed to chew through my laptop cable, which I hope was unplugged at the time!!
He's doing good. A lot more confident around strangers than he used to be - and yes, he still does the odd 'ow' instead of 'meow'!
He even knows a few commands now - I've taught him to give me his paw for a treat (although he appears to think he can demand my dinner by giving me his paw!).
All in all, a very happy boy!
Happy new year!
Terri


----------



## colliemerles

_Brilliant news, so glad he settled in well ,thank you for the update,( even if it is abit late hee hee hee.xxxxx)_


----------



## ChinaBlue

Awww that's lovely to know he is settling in. I think a further few photos would be in order - pretty please?!:thumbup1:


----------



## kelly-joy

tallington1 said:


> Hi
> I've just seen this - I had a different email account! Talk about a delayed response.
> Yes, he did chew through everything - mainly phone wires. Although he managed to chew through my laptop cable, which I hope was unplugged at the time!!
> He's doing good. A lot more confident around strangers than he used to be - and yes, he still does the odd 'ow' instead of 'meow'!
> He even knows a few commands now - I've taught him to give me his paw for a treat (although he appears to think he can demand my dinner by giving me his paw!).
> All in all, a very happy boy!
> Happy new year!
> Terri


Oh you don't know how much that means for me to hear, I often wonder about him still, I fostered him for quite a while before he went up to rescue because of the snow and fell for him big time and felt so sorry for him he was so scared when he first came would hide all the time and over the weeks I watched him become much more confident and become a total cuddle bum. Please posts some pics if you have time so we can all see what he looks like and give him a kiss from me and tell him he will always have a piece of my heart and that I am glad he finally got a loving home after all he had been through


----------



## tallington

Goodness. I need to set a notification alert on this forum! 
It's been a mere 10 months that you've been waiting for my reply, and here it is!
Over the last year, Scooby has come on in leaps and bounds. I have a group of friends over for a barbecue during the summer and then on Christmas Eve. Well, this summer's barbecue, no one could believe it. He just strolled into the room and said hi to everyone. Even when he hears the doorbell go now, he doesn't panic and hide as much as he used to (he has a second of panic, then is over it).
I'm sure he's been mistreated in his past as even a stranger's sneeze will set him running for the hills, as do any quick movements from visitors.
My sister hadn't been to my house for about a year until this Tuesday (I tend to visit her in the countryside) and he just plonked on her lap. She was surprised (and probably jealous since her rescue cat lives behind the sofa, poor thing!).
He goes out during the day and is always waiting by the front door for me.
I attach some photos (he still has the same grumpy old man face you might remember, Kelly!).
Terri


----------



## jill3

What a Lovely Boy!! So glad that he settled in with you and has become one of the family.
Hope you will have many many Happy years with him x


----------



## tallington

Aww, thanks, Gill. That's very kind!
Terri
x


----------



## kelly-joy

tallington said:


> Goodness. I need to set a notification alert on this forum!
> It's been a mere 10 months that you've been waiting for my reply, and here it is!
> Over the last year, Scooby has come on in leaps and bounds. I have a group of friends over for a barbecue during the summer and then on Christmas Eve. Well, this summer's barbecue, no one could believe it. He just strolled into the room and said hi to everyone. Even when he hears the doorbell go now, he doesn't panic and hide as much as he used to (he has a second of panic, then is over it).
> I'm sure he's been mistreated in his past as even a stranger's sneeze will set him running for the hills, as do any quick movements from visitors.
> My sister hadn't been to my house for about a year until this Tuesday (I tend to visit her in the countryside) and he just plonked on her lap. She was surprised (and probably jealous since her rescue cat lives behind the sofa, poor thing!).
> He goes out during the day and is always waiting by the front door for me.
> I attach some photos (he still has the same grumpy old man face you might remember, Kelly!).
> Terri


Aww bless him , he looks so good. Does he still chew wires?


----------



## tallington

kelly-joy said:


> Aww bless him , he looks so good. Does he still chew wires?


No! Only because I bought this thick plastic stuff to go around them. Instead, he's resorted to shoe laces and draw strings! I'll forgive him though!

Hope everything is well with you x


----------



## kelly-joy

Wow that is good then, I remember that he chewed through my phone charger wires and my other halfs stereo wires:001_unsure: little monkey. He changed so much in the weeks I had him, he wasn't mean't to stay so long but as we had that really bad snow at the time he couldn't be transported up to rescue, I don't think he minded my bedroom after a while though. Does he still have his funny ow sound ? he couldn't do a meow sound it was always ow ow lol . He had a very rough life as a stud cat who had very little attention at all, living in a concrete pen with no comforts in , He was so nervous when he first came, he hid away and didn't see him at all, then slowly he began to come out more and more until the time whenever I opened the door he come running over going ow ow and purr purr and soon he stopped hiding and started making himself right at home laying on my bed lol, its so nice to know that he got his forever home finally in the end, give him a kiss from me bless him


----------



## welshjet

He looks gorgeous.

Nice to see some new pics of him x


----------



## tallington

Hiya
Yep, still a chewer! The laptop cable was the thing that made me buy the cable wraparound stuff as it cost £50 to replace!
We had a bit of snow this morning (didn't settle) and he was too scared to go out! I think because the lumps were big, he thought they might hurt! Wally! He's a bit of a diva though - he hates rain and water (which is odd considering Maine Coons are meant to love water!).
He still has his funny 'ow' sound - I tried paying him youtube clips of Maine Coons so he'd get the hint, but he just tried to look for the cat! Instead, he just makes the odd sound...constantly... that sometimes makes you want to throttle him and at other times you realise he's been doing it for ages and you've zoned out to it! He has one sound - not a 'hello', not a 'feed me' like some cats do...just the same 'ow' every time!
He sleeps on my bed (although I don't let him in the bedroom during the day because if he chews through my GHD wires, I'd cry!)
He does greet me at the door, too! He comes running as soon as he hears the porch door go! Bless him - he'd make a good guard dog if he wasn't so scared!
I saw the original post the other day in another forum (when I was oddly stalking him - don't know why - I think because I'd like to know more about his background), which I'd overlooked before, by the 'Jade' who had 'rescued' him and 'Tia' - he doesn't like being picked up, according to that! He doesn't like being put down according to me! I often wonder, since he got on with the other cat, if he'd get on with one now. I am tempted, but too scared in case he ninja kicks them!
I gave him a kiss from you - he said 'ow'! ha ha
Terri


----------



## kelly-joy

lol funny boy. That would be our forum you saw him on, you probably find all his posts, from when we first heard about him needing a rescue placement, getting transport sorted and then when I was fostering him before he went to rescue. He didn't like my cats coming near the bedroom door so I doubt he would like a cat friend sadly. I used to pick him up towards the end of his stay, when he left me he wanted all the attention he could get bless him, but when he first came he hid away and didn't like me even looking at him lol


----------



## tallington

Yeah, that was the forum. Hadn't ever seen it before!
My fear is that he is an attention craver, and he'd get jealous of another cat. It's a shame, as I don't think I have the patience to deal with a kitten chewing everything, and I'm sure there are so many adult cats needing homes, but I don't want to upset the balance (and two giants that Ow to wake me at night would probably result in a grumpy Terri!).
I'll give him back to Patsy and swap him for a herd of cats! (Only kidding; couldn't do that!).
If I hear of anyone wanting a cat, I'll definitely refer them to you!
Terri x


----------



## tallington

Aloha
I just thought I'd offer an update. Scooby has his passport and we're moving to Luxembourg next month.
He's still a confident cat, no longer scared of anyone. He's doing really well.
He's still affectionate.
Bless him
Terri


----------



## Quinzell

Fantastic news!! Do you have any photo's of him?


----------



## Charity

How lovely. Good luck to you and Scooby.


----------



## tallington

Yep. As usual, he looks grumpy, even though he's purring!


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww I am so pleased , he was such a nervous baby bless him. I would love to see updated pics of him if you have any. Best wishes Kelly-joy from The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## tallington

Hey Kelly. I posted two in my last post. He's older but no greyer ha ha


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww I just love that Grumpy face of his. He is such a loving boy too. Please keep us updated on him as love to hear how they are getting on. I helped a lot of animals over the yrs but some like him just stick in my heart. He was such a scared frighten baby boy when he came into me. I only fostered him for a few weeks before he went to Rushden Persain Rescue but in those few weeks he came slowly more and more out of his shell. At first he didn't want anything to do with me just ran and hid and all you could hear was that funny mow he does but slowly over time you got to see the face that went with the mow and then later he started coming running and mowing whenever I came in the room. I have done a lot of fostering over the yrs but he really stole my heart. I knew I wasn't the right home for him though and so very recently I said my goodbyes and got him to rescue. For ages after it haunted me to whether I did the right thing not keeping him but I am so happy to hear that he is in a loving home and loved just as much as I did. Thank you for taking him into your home and heart after the life he had before he really deserved his happy ending.


----------



## tallington

Aww Kelly. That's so sweet. He's an absolute joy. To be honest, I debated what to do with moving him to Luxembourg (the whole stress for him). One night, I was sitting on the sofa and he came and snuggled and I know, the journey won't be pleasant for him, but I can't possibly leave him with someone else (one of my best pals and my mum really wanted me to leave him with them). 
I know what you mean about hiding. When I first got him, he his in the spare bedroom where I had let him out his carrier and I had to go to see him for a few weeks (at which point I thought "if I wanted a pet I have to visit to see, I should have got a hamster. Ha ha).
But seriously, I love him to bits. Everything. Even his bloody nosiness when I'm doing chores and following me everywhere- he even waits on the bath mat when I'm in the shower!


----------



## tallington

One of his nosiness!


----------



## kelly-joy

I am sure it will be a bit unsettling at first but as long as you give him time he will soon come round again.

Does he still chew wires? I remember he had my phone charger and my other halfs stereo opps


----------



## Quinzell

He really is lovely xxx


----------



## tallington

He doesn't chew as much. I used to have to put any washing with drawstrings up high on the airer. I think he does it less, because I'm careful - shoes with laces go up high, a blanket goes over my laptop after use, so he can't get to the cable!
I put this wrap around stuff over exposed cables, so he can't get to them.
He still overgrooms at times, particularly around fireworks night. It's horrible.
But all in all, he's very well settled!


----------



## tallington

Hello everyone
I feel I owe an update to you all, particularly Kelly, who was involved in Mittens' (he has had various names throughout the years) reacue, and who fostered him.

With a heavy heart, we put him to sleep today. In the comfort of our own home, with me and my partner cuddling him throughout .

He started having seizures late last year, which it turns out were caused by tumours on his liver. We have spent thousands at a very good animal hospital, over the border in Germany, doing everything we could. He stopped eating two weeks ago, and last week's ultrasound showed that the cancer was spreading and on his stomach. 

He was them given very good painkillers whilst we waited for our vet appointment. He really perked up. 

We've spent the last week spoiling him rotten, playing with him, cooking his favourite meals.
And now, with a heavy heart, today we said goodbye.

Thank you to everyone for your kind words along the way.


----------



## oliviarussian

So sorry for your loss, Sleep tight gorgeous boy xx


----------



## Jcatbird

I am so sorry. You did a wonderful thing by loving him to the last possible second. He is no longer in pain and he left with love and care surrounding him.


----------



## tallington

Thank you so much for your kind words .it means a lot x


----------



## SbanR

I'm sorry for your loss. He's at peace now and waiting for you and hubby at Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Summercat

Sorry, to hear about your lovely boy. He had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## chillminx

@tallington - I am deeply sorry to hear of the loss of your gorgeous boy Mittens. I am so thankful for the wonderful life he had with you, being loved and cared for as he so well deserved.

Bless you for all you did for him, and for making his passing a peaceful one as he left you for the next part of his 'journey'.

Thinking of you with much sympathy.

R.I.P. handsome Mittens. Travel well and arrive safely, lovely one. xxx


----------

